# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Kujtimet e fëmijërisë

## romeoOOO

*A ka gje me te bukur se sa femijria?
*

Lojrat, shakate, gezimet , hidherimet, rrahjet, sharjet......e shume e shume te tjera!
Kush eshte kujtimi qe te ka lene me shume mbrese ty???A ju mungon femijria?Aju mungojne shoket e femijrise?

----------


## Prototype

Kam shume kujtime te bukura ..por .... nuk me mungon fare ... cdo moshe ka te vecantat e veta ... e vetmja gje qe me mungon prej femijrise me mungon ajo pafajsia ose dashuria e sinqerte qe kishim per njerezit ... ndersa tani .......

----------


## hope31

Shpesh me kujtohet koha e femijerise.
Jo se me mungon por vertet eshte nje moshe e bukur, pa shume kokecarje.
Ka tre dite qe kemi kujtuar me nje shoqen time te gjitha lojrat qe loznim te vegjel.
Jepnim shpjegimin se kishim harruar emrin me te cilen therrisnim lojen.
Pastaj konstatojme se ka shume lojra qe tani nuk luhen me, sepse dhe kushtet per zbavitjen e femijeve kane ndryshuar shume.
Nuk mund te them se eshte me mire apo me keq, por e di qe kemi patur lojra te kendeshme dhe qe kenaqeshim shume me ate menyren tone.

----------


## Genti^Itali

ehe feminia, me mungon si jo, me mungojn miqt e mi ne radh te par, po me ka mar malli te los dhe me zhola  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## inscrite

Para pak kohesh vizitova qytetin tim te lindjes dhe te femijerise. Kisha shume vite pa shkuar. Po te me kishin thene para disa vitesh se do shkonim te shikonim vendet ku kam kaluar femijerine, kushedi sa e gezuar do ndihesha... Por nuk pata ndonje emocion te vecante. Per me teper qyteti ishte lene shume pas dore. Por sidoqofte eshte bukur kur kujtoj lojrat qe organizonim dhe per ndonje nga shoqeria e vjeter me merr ndonjehere malli..

Eshte bukur te kujtosh ate kohe kur me pak gje na e merrje mendjen, kur beheshim mbrojtesit e motrave/vellezerve me te vegjel, kur shpiknim lojra te reja dhe beheshim pis ne fushat e lagjes, kur vdisnim te kishim shoke me te medhenj se veten ne moshe, dhe kishim shume shoke/shoqe te ngushta. Kriteret ishin te thjeshta, mjaftonte te luante me ne dhe te na linte te perdornim lodrat e veta, kur allnoheshim e pajtoheshim brenda dites, nuk duheshin vite ...

Dhe vetem nje zemer si e nje femije mund ti perjetoje gjerat me pasterti dhe vertetesi. Per ate qe eshte i paster nga zemra, te gjitha gjerat jane te pastra...

----------


## biloba

tema ime e preferuar ... kam aq shume per te thene, sa me mire mos te them asgje...ia vlen ti mbash fort ato kujtime (nese jane te bukura)...i vetmi burim gezimi (per mua, flas), ne momente te trishtueshme   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

> Para pak kohesh vizitova qytetin tim te lindjes dhe te femijerise. Kisha shume vite pa shkuar. Po te me kishin thene para disa vitesh se do shkonim te shikonim vendet ku kam kaluar femijerine, kushedi sa e gezuar do ndihesha... Por nuk pata ndonje emocion te vecante. Per me teper qyteti ishte lene shume pas dore. Por sidoqofte eshte bukur kur kujtoj lojrat qe organizonim dhe per ndonje nga shoqeria e vjeter me merr ndonjehere malli..
> 
> Eshte bukur te kujtosh ate kohe kur me pak gje na e merrje mendjen, kur beheshim mbrojtesit e motrave/vellezerve me te vegjel, kur shpiknim lojra te reja dhe beheshim pis ne fushat e lagjes, kur vdisnim te kishim shoke me te medhenj se veten ne moshe, dhe kishim shume shoke/shoqe te ngushta. Kriteret ishin te thjeshta, mjaftonte te luante me ne dhe te na linte te perdornim lodrat e veta, kur allnoheshim e pajtoheshim brenda dites, nuk duheshin vite ...
> 
> Dhe vetem nje zemer si e nje femije mund ti perjetoje gjerat me pasterti dhe vertetesi. Per ate qe eshte i paster nga zemra, te gjitha gjerat jane te pastra...





..Ehhh .....

----------


## Klaraaa

> *A ka gje me te bukur se sa femijria?
> *
> 
> Lojrat, shakate, gezimet , hidherimet, rrahjet, sharjet......e shume e shume te tjera!
> Kush eshte kujtimi qe te ka lene me shume mbrese ty???A ju mungon femijria?Aju mungojne shoket e femijrise?



.........sa mire te jesh edhe nje here femije !!!!!!!!

Na mungon femijeria dhe bota e saj teper inocente dhe e brishte, larg mendimit dhe larg gjurrulldise/trazirave/halleve, ku cdo gje eshte e arritshme, dhe bota kaq e qeshur.....aaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiii sa larg na duket.............

----------


## romeoOOO

A keni qene ndonje here femij ju apo jo?

----------


## BluE-MooN

Femijeria eshte mosha me e cilter, dhe me e paster.
Tashme qe u rritem na humbi ajo "pafajesia" perballemi me shume beteja ne jete qe na e fshijne ciltersine dhe naivitetin nga fytyra...Evolucioni skemi ci bejme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BluE-MooN

> A keni qene ndonje here femij ju apo jo?


haha une kam lindur 21 per vete..se di per te tjeret :P

----------


## Dito

Kujtimi me i lezetshem eshte kur i piva tim eti rakine sepse me dukej burreri te pija ate. Normale u gdhiva nje femije i semure te nesermen.


*Dito*

----------

